# Can I use Kies instead of Odin



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

So I recently had a bad ICS flash and did the 3 fingered recovery and now I'm screwed...so my question is this....

I think I will have to use odin but I'm curious....could I just plug the phone into Samsung Kies and let it install stock software? Or not possible. Learning experience here. I'm on Ntelos


----------



## Lowtech80 (Aug 3, 2011)

mrsethprice said:


> So I recently had a bad ICS flash and did the 3 fingered recovery and now I'm screwed...so my question is this....
> 
> I think I will have to use odin but I'm curious....could I just plug the phone into Samsung Kies and let it install stock software? Or not possible. Learning experience here. I'm on Ntelos


Can't use kies on the fascinate stock or otherwise.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have a fasicnate i have a showcase. I have used Kies both times that NTelos has updated...once from Froyo to 2.3.4 and once to 2.3.5. They don't push it ota they make you go through kies.

My worry is the ICS Rom is ported from a different phone so that kies might not register it...i may just try and see what happens.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't have to go all the way back to stock, just reflash the recovery in odin, boot into it and reflash the rom. I'm honestly not familiar with kies so I don't know if/how it works.

Edit: You can also follow the how-to that j2cool posted for getting out of the recovery bootloop.


----------

